# Stub und Webservice?



## EOB (27. Mrz 2007)

hallo, was ist eigentlich ein stub bei der programmierung von webservices. in der wiki steht zwar:

_
Bei einer Kommunikation nach dem Client-Server-Modell (RPC, RMI) heißt der lokale Vertreter-Stub auf dem Klienten auch proxy. Für das Gegenstück auf dem Server kann man sich bei verschiedenen Techniken aus einer abstrakten Beschreibung ein Grundgerüst erstellen lassen, ein so genanntes Skeleton.
_

aber was soll der lokale vertreter denn tun? 

vielen dank


----------



## EOB (27. Mrz 2007)

also ich seh das ja so:

1. der klient ruft eine methode des stub auf 
2. der stub 'packt' die daten und sendet sie richtung server übers netzwerk
3. vorm server liegt ein skeleteon, welcher die daten entpackt und an den server reicht

andersrum ists dann eben auch so. ist das so ungefähr korrekt?

danke


----------



## Gast (27. Mrz 2007)

Crossposting!

Du Hast bereits auf MyCSharp.de eine entsprechende Antwort bekommen.


----------



## EOB (27. Mrz 2007)

na und? doppelt hält besser!  :roll:


----------

